# Wie kriege ich eine Indoorlerlin aufs MTB in die Natur



## ICM2007 (10. März 2010)

Also ich bin seit einigen wenige Jahren begeisterter MTB´ler. Nun möchte ich auch meine Frau dafür begeistern, und zwar so, dass sie nicht gleich wieder abspringt 

Sie selbst ist verdammt fit im Spinning mit bis zu 4 mal die Woche und Marathons etc. und man hat ihr schon angeboten einen Trainerschein zu machen
Also warum nicht auch in die Natur mit einem MTB und mir ?

Wir führen eine 50/50 Ehe ....denke ich 
Sie ist aber im wahrsten Sinne eine ziemlich toughe Frau.
Siehe hier: http://www.dict.cc/englisch-deutsch/tough.html

Da passen so ziemlich alle Bezeichnungen. 

Sie weiß schon dass ich ihr ein Bike kaufen möchte, und hat mir irgendwie ihr Einverständnis signalisiert.
Belassen wir das mit dieser oberflächlichen Einschätzung.

Mittlerweile faselt sie sogar schon was von einem Bikeurlaub, aber ich weiß nicht ob ich dem trauen soll und einfach so mal 700-1000 in den Sand setzen will ich auch nicht. 
(Frauen sagen öfters mal ja und meinen nein, oder andersrum  )
Wahrscheinlich gäbs dann auch etwas Zoff
Muss ja nicht sein.

Ich denke, dass es hier noch einige Herren gibt die sich vielleicht ähnliche Gedanken machen. (oder ähnliche Ehefrauen haben )
Also bitte, vielleicht könnt ihr mir / uns vielleicht auf die Sprünge helfen. 

Zusatz:
Das ist wirklich kein Witzthema und die "Chefin" hier weiß Bescheid. Sie signalisierte mir Solidarität, und wird
jeder/m ganz nett auf die Finger klopfen der mir hier blöd komme will. 

Also bitte , her mit Euren ob/und subjektiven, in/toleranten, intelligenten Meinungen oder Selbsterfahrungen, oder wie ihr es auch nennen wollt 

Grüsse @all

Uppps: kleiner Fehler in der Headline:  natürlich soll es "Indoolerin" heißen. Ich hasse neudeutsch


----------



## speciallady (11. März 2010)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Also bitte , her mit Euren ob/und subjektiven, in/toleranten, intelligenten Meinungen oder Selbsterfahrungen, oder wie ihr es auch nennen wollt
> 
> Grüsse @all
> 
> Uppps: kleiner Fehler in der Headline:  natürlich soll es "Indoolerin" heißen. Ich hasse neudeutsch



mein vorschlag: einen der ersten schönen tage im frühjahr nutzen: sonne, wärme, eine landschaftlich schöne strecke, vielleicht mit einkehr und relaxt biken. ohne zeit und geschwindigkeitsdruck, ohne technischen herausforderungen..einfach nur mal geniessen..

was ich bei vielen ehefrauen mit bikenden männern erlebt habe ist : überforderung: zu schnell, zu anspruchsvoll für den anfang. heisst nicht, dass frauen nicht schnell und technisch schwierig biken können. aber in der regel ist die herangehensweise anders. und das sollte der partner/in bedenken. 

und wenn deine frau fit ist und spass daran hat, ergibt sich das andere von selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. März 2010)

vor allem: such nicht DU das Rad alleine aus, dass muss sie unbedingt selber tun


----------



## Votec Tox (11. März 2010)

Hallo ICM2007,
wenn Deine Frau viermal die Woche Sport treibt und an Marathons teilnimmt, dann ist sie doch fit und "quält" sich gern. Vielleicht ist dieses typische "Och, erstmal eine Wellnesstour mit gemütlichen Pausen" etc. garnicht der richtige Ansatz, vielleicht eher über die sportliche Herausforderung, natürlich ohne sie fahrtechnisch zu überfordern, das muß sie bestimmt erst lernen.

Und leih doch erst einmal im Radladen ein durchaus hochwertigeres MtB für sie, welches sie ausprobieren kann. Bei uns hier im Ort kann man im Radladen z.B. für 24.-/Tag ein hochwertiges Scott Genius in der passenden Größe leihen.

Grüße!


----------



## fissenid (11. März 2010)

HallO!

danke für die gute Darstellung!!! Ich kenne das, und habe das selbe Thema!!! Ich lese dann mal mit!!!!



ICM2007 schrieb:


> Also ich bin seit einigen wenige Jahren begeisterter MTB´ler. Nun möchte ich auch meine Frau dafür begeistern, und zwar so, dass sie nicht gleich wieder abspringt
> 
> Sie selbst ist verdammt fit im Spinning mit bis zu 4 mal die Woche und Marathons etc. und man hat ihr schon angeboten einen Trainerschein zu machen
> Also warum nicht auch in die Natur mit einem MTB und mir ?
> ...


----------



## corsa (11. März 2010)

Wie wäre es, wenn Du für's erste mal nur ein Rad leihst. 
Wenn es ihr spaß macht, kannst immer noch eines kaufen


----------



## Honigblume (11. März 2010)

Wie schon erwähnt ist es ratsam sich ein Bergradel erst mal zu leihen.
Vielleicht ein hübsches Trikot dazu, damit sie draußen auch eine gute Figur macht und sich in den Sachen wohl fühlt.

Auch wenn sie sich vielleicht gern quält, wähle zuerst eine Strecke aus, die eben ist und keine Fahrtechnik benötigt, behalte aber im Hinterkopf, daß du die Strecke jederzeit verändern kannst, falls sie "mehr" möchte.

Was du nicht tun solltest:
- schimpf sie nicht aus, weil sie nicht hinterher kommt (von wegen "bist doch sonst so sportlich)
- sag ihr nicht "ja wie, da traust du dich nicht runter?"
- bombardier sie nicht voll von wegen Vorbau nen Ticken höher, Sattel nen Ticken runter, Pedale genau "dort" an den Fuß etc.

So und noch anders wurd mir anno dazu mal das Bergrad fahren gründlichst vermiest mit der Folge daß ich eine ganze Zeit überhaupt keine Lust mehr aufs radeln hatte.

Sei nett zu ihr beim Bergradfahren und es wird ihr dann (hoffentlich) Spaß machen 

Btw. gibts Tipps und Tricks wie man den Freund aufs Bergrad bekommt  ?


----------



## scylla (11. März 2010)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile faselt sie sogar schon was von einem Bikeurlaub, aber ich weiÃ nicht ob ich dem trauen soll und einfach so mal 700-1000â¬ in den Sand setzen will ich auch nicht.
> (Frauen sagen Ã¶fters mal ja und meinen nein, oder andersrum  )
> Wahrscheinlich gÃ¤bs dann auch etwas Zoff
> Muss ja nicht sein.



Sag mal, das klingt fÃ¼r mich irgendwie ein bisschen Arrogant. So, als wÃ¼rdest du deine Frau gar nicht richtig ernst nehmen. Kann es sein, dass du meinst sie wÃ¼sse einfach nicht was sie will (wie ein kleines Kind) ?

Es ist ja sehr schÃ¶n, dass du deine Freizeit-Sport AktivitÃ¤ten gerne mit deiner Frau teilen willst. Aber du solltest sie auf keinen Fall zu irgend etwas drÃ¤ngen und schon gar nicht so lange "weiternerven" bis sie um des lieben Friedens Willen nachgibt (denn nach LektÃ¼re deines Postings habe ich den Eindruck, dass du genau das machst). 

Wenn sie so sportbegeistert ist (das muss man ja schlieÃlich sein, wenn man Marathons lÃ¤uft) wird sie schon von alleine zum Biken kommen, wenn es ihr SpaÃ macht. Der SpaÃ kommt aber nur, wenn sie freiwillig damit anfÃ¤ngt... 
Ich denke, wenn du mit der Einstellung "ich will keine 1000â¬ in den Sand setzen" rangehst, setzt du deine Frau ziemlich unter Druck. Dann muss sie ja quasi ein bestimmtes Kontingent an Bike-AusflÃ¼gen mit dir erfÃ¼llen, dass sich die Anschaffung eines Bikes "gelohnt" hat. Also wenn ich mal von mir ausgehe hÃ¤tte ich da schon mal von Anfang an so absolut keinen Bock mehr aufs Biken... ist ja schlieÃlich meine Freizeit, und da mache ich keine Sachen, die sich "lohnen" 

Du kannst doch einfach die Anschaffung eines Bikes mal ganz auÃer Acht lassen. Dann wÃ¤re dir geholfen, weil du kein Geld "verschwendest" und ihr, weil sie nicht unter Zugzwang steht. Wie wÃ¤re es, wenn ihr einfach mal eine Woche Urlaub im Warmen macht, z.B. auf einer der einschlÃ¤gig bekannten "Bike-Inseln", und mit Leihbikes ein paar Runden dreht. Wie meine Vorredner schon sagten vielleicht technisch erst mal eher einfach aber konditionell fordernd, dass ihr nicht langweilig wird. Also einen schÃ¶neren "Einstand" ins Biken kÃ¶nnte ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen. Damit hÃ¤ttet ihr dann mehrere Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen: Deine Frau kÃ¶nnte mal ausgiebig ein Mtb probefahren und sogar vielleicht testen ob ihr ein Fully oder ein Ht lieber mag, du mÃ¼sstest das Bike nicht gleich kaufen, und wenn es ihr gar nicht gefÃ¤llt, kÃ¶nnt ihr einfach einen Strandurlaub draus machen.


----------



## AnjaR (11. März 2010)

Hallo,
bei uns war es auch so, dass mein Mann schon begeisterter MTBler war und ich an jedem Berg rauf wie runter aufgegeben habe, obwohl ich sehr sportlich bin. Mittlerweile bin ich fast bikesüchtig und fahre gerne softe Touren, technisch anspruchsvolle Trails und knackige Anstiege. Also eigentlich fast alles. Mein Schlüsselerlebnis war eine Tour in den Bergen, wo wir sonst nur Skifahren waren. Mein Mann und ich sind zwar bedingt durch die Steigungen mit durchaus sportlicher Herausforderung, aber mit Pausen da wo nötig, per Bike bis zur Mittelstation des Lifts gefahren. Das tolle Gefühl, dieses mit eigener Muskelkraft geschafft zu haben war für mich absolut überwältigend.  Runter ging es dann über flowige Wanderwege, die sehr schön aber nicht zu schwer waren. Das ganze habe ich damals noch mit einem einfachst MTB gestemmt. Jetzt hat mein Mann folgendes Problem:
Er kann sich eigentlich fast alles fürs Bike kaufen ohne dass ich über die Kosten meckere, er muss aber immer eine doppelte Investition tätigen.
Also mein Tipp: Hab Geduld, Verständnis und lock sie mit ´ner tollen Aussicht, Einkehr oder Picknick an einem tollen sonnigen Frühlingstag.

Viel Erfolg
Anja


----------



## HaakeBekk (11. März 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Er kann sich eigentlich fast alles fürs Bike kaufen ohne dass ich über die Kosten meckere, er muss aber immer eine doppelte Investition tätigen.



DAS geht mir genauso  einziger Vorteil ist das wir beide Anfänger sind. Infiziert aufgrund von MTB Ausflügen während unserer Flitterwochen auf GC


----------



## zecke5 (11. März 2010)

Hy,

sei doch froh das dein Frau nicht so eine Klette ist, die meisten Frauen meine ja immer man müsste alles zusammen machen.

Ich unternehmen gerne mal etwas alleine, mein Mann auch, wenn es dann beim Sport so ist, warum nicht.

Vielleicht macht ihr das ja deswegen soviel Spass mit dem Spinning weil
sie etwas für sich alleine hat.

Sollte dem nicht so sein. Dann sag ihr doch, wie Du dir das so vorstellst.

Wirst ja sehen was dann passiert. Nicht immer alles so eng sehen.
Wir sind gar nicht so kompliziert. Scheint nur so. 

Ach ja, mag deine Frau Überraschungen, so ein Urlaub will ja gut geplant sein. Also sprech Sie dirket darauf an, dann weiß Du auch woran Du bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (11. März 2010)

In 20 Jahren Bikerei habe ich vieles erlebt - und sehr oft die Kombination "er Biker, sie Hinterherbikerin".   

*Er* kachelt die Berge hoch und runter und demonstriert - meist unwissentlich und unwillentlich - dass er mehr Kraft hat (kein Wunder, er ist ein Mann!) sowie mehr Fahrtechnik, Routine und Mut (ähem... oder manchmal auch weniger Hirn  ). Meist hat er auch noch das leichtere und bessere Bike, logisch, weil er ja mehr fährt.

*Sie* - auch wenn sie sehr fit ist - fährt bergauf wie bergab hinterher. Und verliert die Lust schon, bevor sie eine Chance hatte, Spaß zu haben.   

Kapiert? 

Also: Langsam angehen, immer bei ihr bleiben, auch wenn Du schneller willst und kannst. Das berühmte "jeder fährt bergauf seine Geschwindigkeit" ist meist nur Vorwand, es den anderen so richtig zu zeigen!    Dinge zeigen, die man/frau gern übersieht, weil man/frau mit sich und dem neuen Sportgerät beschäftigt ist: Blumen am Wegesrand, Aussicht, Sonnenstrahlen zwischen den Bäumen...  


Nicht zutexten, denn das demoralisiert. 
Nicht zuviel erklären, denn das überfordert.
Nicht kritisieren, denn das nervt.

*Loben!* Und genießen.


----------



## Deleted168745 (11. März 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> In 20 Jahren Bikerei habe ich vieles erlebt - und sehr oft die Kombination "er Biker, sie Hinterherbikerin".
> 
> *Er* kachelt die Berge hoch und runter und demonstriert - meist unwissentlich und unwillentlich - dass er mehr Kraft hat (kein Wunder, er ist ein Mann!) sowie mehr Fahrtechnik, Routine und Mut (ähem... oder manchmal auch weniger Hirn  ). Meist hat er auch noch das leichtere und bessere Bike, logisch, weil er ja mehr fährt.
> 
> ...



Sehr gut gesagt Fra Bei mir (uns) ist es so, dass wir beide "fundamentalistische Draussis" sind. Wir unternehmen auch sehr viel getrennt bzw ich fahre auch sehr gerne allein..ob kleinere Touren oder Bikepark...weil es mir ums Biken selbst geht...ich denke das Wichtigste ist dass sie es WILL...und nicht nur mittuckelt weil sie denkt dir einen Gefallen tuen zu müssen...; und wenn nicht-meine Güte...du kommst verdreckt und staubig vom Trailen und sie verschwitzt und fertig vom Spinning...meine Güte...ändert das was an der abendlichen Couch-Kuscheleinheit?.....Ich glaube nicht...
und ansonsten: ganz auf die Tipps der Frau Bergradlerin hören.


----------



## scylla (11. März 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Also: Langsam angehen, immer bei ihr bleiben, auch wenn Du schneller willst und kannst. Das berühmte "jeder fährt bergauf seine Geschwindigkeit" ist meist nur Vorwand, es den anderen so richtig zu zeigen!    Dinge zeigen, die man/frau gern übersieht, weil man/frau mit sich und dem neuen Sportgerät beschäftigt ist: Blumen am Wegesrand, Aussicht, Sonnenstrahlen zwischen den Bäumen...



Das kann aber auch komplett in die Hose gehen 
Ich habe meinen Freund Gott sei Dank auch mit dem Bike-Virus infizieren können. Aber zusammen Biken gehen wir trotzdem sehr sehr selten. 
Wenns in Ausnahmefällen doch mal klappt versuch ich mich immer ganz zahm dem Tempo anzupassen und krieg dann trotzdem eine Abreibung verpasst nach dem Motto "das ist so peinlich, du bist ja nicht mal richtig am Schnaufen". Das war's dann meistens wieder für die nächsten paar Wochen 
Macht nix, wir mögen uns trotzdem 
Es kann auch mal schön sein, wenn jeder ab und zu sein eigenes Ding macht.


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. März 2010)

Da fällt mir gerade ein, dass das "Dinge zeigen" auch böse enden kann...   

Ich war mit Uli mal bei Schloss Linderhof (bei Ettal, in der Garmischer Ecke) unterwegs. Sie, damals die totale Novizin, hatte sich geweigert, Bikehandschuhe zu tragen. Ich hatte gutmütiger- und dummerweise nicht darauf bestanden - aber ihr irgendwann den grandiosen Bergblick gezeigt.   

Uli guckt, sagt noch "Uuuiii!!" - und fährt in den Graben!    Ich ziehe erst sie aus dem Loch und dann das "Flickzeug" aus dem Rucksack. Und dann hatte sie doch Handschuhe an: aus Verbandstoff.


----------



## mäxx__ (11. März 2010)

Also, als Mann kann ich mich dem bisher Gesagten nur anschliessen!

Geht in ein Radgeschäft, wo die Crew selber aktiv fährt und leiht euch dort mehrere Bikes zum testen aus.
DAS Bike, mit dem deine Frau am besten klarkommt, nehmt ihr für eine ordentliche Wochenendtour.

Lass vor allem deine Frau das Tempo bestimmen, texte sie auch mit noch so gutgemeinten Tipps nicht zu und geniesst einfach ein schönes sportliches Bikewochenende.

Was dann die Anschaffung eines Bikes angeht, spart nicht, sondern kauft ein ordentlich ausgestattetes und auch "leichtes" Bike.

So hat es meine Frau mit mir auch gemacht; durch sie bin ich zum Biken gekommen.


----------



## LittleBoomer (11. März 2010)

Ich war eigentlich schon immer ein begeisterter MTBer. Durchs klettern - wo ich auch meine heutige Frau kennen (und natürlich auch lieben) gelernt habe, ist dies ins hintertreffen geraten. Nach unserer 'Kletterkarriere' wollte ich wieder radeln gehen. Ich war mir sicher, meiner Frau würde es auch Spaß machen. So als Adrenalin-Junkie. Aber ich konnte Sie nicht dazu überreden. Eines lieben Tages hat Sie mir eröffnet, dass der Speck nun weg muß und sie es tatsächlich mit MTB versuchen möchte.
Gesagt getan. Nun ist Sie nicht mehr runter zu bekommen. Sie fährt die unmöglichsten Trails, da sie keine Angst kennt (im Gegensatz zu mir). Sicherlich, konditionell und kräftemäßig kann sie mit mir (noch) nicht mithalten. Aber da Sie jedes 2. Wochenende arbeiten muß, fahre ich dann 'meine' Runde. Und wenn sie dabei ist, passe ich mich ihr an (wie an jeden schwächeren, der mit mir fährt).
Wichtig war denke ich, dass ich meiner Frau die 'Führung' überlassen habe. Sie sucht die Strecke und das Tempo aus, sie hat ihr Fahrrad ausgesucht. Ich unterstütze sie, aber ich bevormunde sie nicht. Wenn sie mich um Rad fragt, helfe ich ihr und drücke ihr nicht ständig mein vermeintliches Besser-Wissen auf.
Nun, ja , wie auch immer. Ich habe 7 Jahre versucht sie zu überreden. Dann mußte ich ihr versprechen endlich damit aufzuhören. 3 Jahre später kommt sie von selbst auf die Idee.....
Ich denke Du hast Deiner Freundin Deine Begeisterung fürs MTB mitgeteilt. Jetzt liegt es an Ihr diese mit Dir zu teilen. Lass Sie auf Dich zukommen.......

viel Glück...

(sollte ich mich als Partnerschaftsberater eignen ?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (11. März 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> [...]
> Btw. gibts Tipps und Tricks wie man den Freund aufs Bergrad bekommt  ?



Sag ihm einfach, daß er toll drauf aussähe und ihm alle Mädels nachschauen 
Das wirkt immer...

Alex


----------



## mäxx__ (11. März 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Btw. gibts Tipps und Tricks wie man den Freund aufs Bergrad bekommt  ?



Sag ihm doch, dass er dadurch einen (noch) knackigeren Po und hammermässige Wadeln bekäme...
..bei den anderen Jungs sähedas immer soooooooooo lecker aus


----------



## dubbel (11. März 2010)

Wie kriege ich eine Indoorlerlin aufs MTB in die Natur? 
raufsetzen, fahren lassen. 




ICM2007 schrieb:


> Also warum nicht auch in die Natur mit einem MTB und mir ?


ja eben - warum nicht? ich versteh die frage nicht.


----------



## swe68 (11. März 2010)

Scylla und Bergradlerin haben die größten Fallen schon gut beschrieben, auch sonst entspricht hier so einiges meinem Empfinden.
1. Es ist schön, mal was gemeinsam zu machen, das muss jetzt aber nicht immer sein. Die Paare, die sich ständig gegenseitig beglucken und dabei glücklich sind, sind sicherlich selten. Freiraum muss sein. Mein Freund und ich biken und laufen grundsätzlich nicht zusammen. Auch Bergtouren unternehmen wir zum Teil getrennt (zur Sicherheit bleiben wir in Funkkontakt, wenn es geht)
2. Wenn sie biken will, soll sie es selber entscheiden. Gut ist wirklich ein Radurlaub, dann muss sie nicht gleich was kaufen. Sie soll bitte auch das Rad selber kaufen. Ich habe entgegen dem Rad meines Freundes ein HT gekauft. Entspricht eher meinem Stil. Das ganz technische Zeug ist nichts für mich 
3. Bergradlerins Beispiel hat mich an ein dunkles Kapitel mit einem Exfreund erinnert. Ich nach gerade überstandener Krankheit auf einem 16-kg-Trekkingrad, er auf dem leichten MTB quer durch den Taunus - er nölend vorweg, weil ich ja so langsam war.
Ein paar Tage später hatte ich mein erstes MTB gekauft und mich kurz danach von ihm getrennt


----------



## MelleD (11. März 2010)

Kann euch nur zustimmen.
Ich bin auch durch meinen Exfreund zum biken gekommen. Die erste Tour war gut. Die zweite war schon ein Streit vorprogrammiert: Er hatte viel mehr Zeit zum fahren gehabt (war dann fitter), ich hechelte hinterher, als es nen schicken Berg hochging, hätte ich ihn erschlagen können, war kurz davor, dass ich mich ausgelacht fühlte. Daraufhin hab ich mein Bike genommen, umgedreht, bergab gefahren und nach Hause. 
War super 
Lange war ich dann auch nicht mehr mit ihm zusammen...

Also immer mit Feingefühl drangehen. 
Ein Leihbike hört sich auch am sinnvollsten an, einfach mal mit Spaß und Ruhe ne Runde biken gehen. Dann läuft das schon


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. März 2010)

Ich habe Uli (zugegeben: vor ein paar Jahren  ) die Anstiege hochgeschoben bzw. unterstützend eingegriffen. Für mich war´s damals KA- und Intervall-Training und sie kam zu Höhenmetern und tollen Aussichten, etwa von oben auf den Eibsee.    So hatten wir beide was davon...


----------



## TiffyI (11. März 2010)

Manchmal wirkt auch ein Fahrtechnikcamp (evtl. ein Ladycamp) Wunder. So findet man/frau Spaß unter Gleichgesinnten. - Überforderung oder Angst werden hierbei von vorn herein ausgeschlossen und Spaß ist von Anfang an garantiert!

Und im Anschluß kann die tolle Tour zu zweit folgen!


----------



## ICM2007 (12. März 2010)

Wow,
dies Thema hat ja entgegen meinen Erwartungen eingeschlagen wie ein Bombe.

Danke erst mal für die vielen Meinungen zum Thema
Erst muss ich wohl was klar stellen:



scylla schrieb:


> Sag mal, das klingt für mich irgendwie ein bisschen Arrogant. So, als würdest du deine Frau gar nicht richtig ernst nehmen. Kann es sein, dass du meinst sie wüsse einfach nicht was sie will (wie ein kleines Kind) ?
> 
> Es ist ja sehr schön, dass du deine Freizeit-Sport Aktivitäten gerne mit deiner Frau teilen willst. Aber du solltest sie auf keinen Fall zu irgend etwas drängen und schon gar nicht so lange "weiternerven" bis sie um des lieben Friedens Willen nachgibt (denn nach Lektüre deines Postings habe ich den Eindruck, dass du genau das machst).
> 
> ...



@Scylla:
Also nicht ich will 1000 in den Sand setzen, sonder *Sie *will nicht so viel ausgeben
Da interpretiere ich schon mal, dass mein ganzes Vorhaben von diesem Startpunkt aus gesehen tatsächlich in die Hose geht. Also wie das ganze richtig aufziehen?
Aber die Einschätzung ist wohl genau richtig, manchmal nehme ich sie nicht ernst, genau sowenig wie sie mich.
Denn mal ehrlich, ich kenne sehr viele Frauen die sagen ja und meinen eigentlich nein, oder auch andersrum 
und das können wohl einige mitlesende Geschlechtsgenossen bestätigen.
Man muss nur damit umgehen können. Wir lachen oft gemeinsam darüber,
aber bei diesem mir ernsthaftem Vorhaben, möchte ich nicht verunsichert
werden, deshalb habe ich mich auch mit meinem Anliegen hiergetraut

Als vollberufstätige  Frau mit ausgefülltem Terminkalender denke ich eher, dass sie wegen dem Biken auf andere Aktivitäten verzichten oder sich einschränken müsste.
Dass will ich ihr ja so gar nicht zumuten, sie schenkt mir ja auch keine Jahresabo für ihr Sportstudio, weil sie da ihren Freiraum will und brauch, ohne mich! 
Ich finde aber so *eine *richtige gemeinsame Sache sollte man schon haben, ausser dem üblichen Kino, Essen gehen, Urlaub, quatschen, lieben und Probleme wälzen und was weiß ich noch alles

Die Idee mit diesem Bike leihen ist mir ehrlich gesagt noch gar nicht gekommen
und einen kleinen Wochenendurlaub oder mehr damit dranhängen wäre wohl eine Superidee, denn auf so Überraschungen steht sie voll 

Ich denke das ist der richtige Weg und einen Versuch wert, was hier ja auch mehrfach in diesem Sinne angesprochen wurde.
Ansonsten werde ich, egal wie´s läuft, die Ratschläge von Bergradlerin und
Kilkenny befolgen.

Mal sehen was wird.


----------



## swe68 (12. März 2010)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> ....
> Denn mal ehrlich, ich kenne sehr viele Frauen die sagen ja und meinen eigentlich nein, oder auch andersrum
> und das können wohl einige mitlesende Geschlechtsgenossen bestätigen.
> ....



ich nur eingeschränkt.

Wenn ein Mann meine Aussage als "Ja" interpretiert und ich das nicht so meine, hat er mir nur nicht zugehört. Manche Männer akzeptieren manchmal kein "Nein" - und dann versucht frau, diese Falle mit einer Aussage zu umgehen, die als Worte weder "Ja" noch "Nein" enthält.

Merke - wenn Frau nicht direkt "Ja" sagt, meint sie häufig "Nein".


----------



## scylla (12. März 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Mann meine Aussage als "Ja" interpretiert und ich das nicht so meine, hat er mir nur nicht zugehört. Manche Männer akzeptieren manchmal kein "Nein" - und dann versucht frau, diese Falle mit einer Aussage zu umgehen, die als Worte weder "Ja" noch "Nein" enthält.




besser hätte ich's nicht sagen können...

@ICM2007
ich will mich ja nicht in deine beziehung einmischen, aber wenn mein freund mich nicht ernst nehmen würde (und diese meinung dann auch noch öffentlich kundtun würde)... das würde mich mal voll an:kotz:en! da könnte ich beileibe nicht drüber lachen. 
wenn deine frau schon nicht so viel geld ausgeben will, lag ich wohl auch mit meiner interpretation, dass sie das biken nur "für den hausfrieden" oder um nicht weiter damit genervt zu werden versuchen will, richtig. 
ein kurzes zitat aus dem eigentlich eindeutig hervorgeht wer hier was will


> diesem mir ernsthaftem Vorhaben, möchte ich nicht verunsichert werden


meine interpretation dazu: 
du willst deine frau zum biken bringen. weil sie allerdings nicht will, du es auf der anderen seite aber auch nicht wahr haben willst und ihre meinung nicht akzeptieren kannst bzw. nicht ernst nimmst, kommst du nun hier ins forum mit deinem anliegen. ich glaube fast, du willst hier nicht so sehr tipps bekommen als viel mehr lesen, dass frau sich ja so sehr freut, von ihrem partner/mann zum biken gebracht worden zu sein; also im grunde genommen die bestätigung dafür, dass du richtig damit liegst den willen deiner frau nicht ernst zu nehmen 

seid doch glücklich so wie es ist. du machst deinen outdoorsport und sie ihren indoorsport, und abends erzählt ihr euch dann lustige geschichten vom biken und vom spinning. man muss nicht immer dasselbe tun, nur weil man zusammen lebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. März 2010)

Sieh vielleicht zu, dass bei der 1. Ausfahrt die Anstiege nicht zu steil sind. Die "Spinner" fahren ja immer viel höhere Trittfrequenzen als im richtigen Leben und da wär sie wahrscheinlich zu schnell platt. Die Landschaft sollte toll sein und ein schöner, leichter Trail sollte auch dabei sein. Wenn ich zu Beginn immer nur auf Forstautobahnen unterwegs gewesen wäre, hätte ich nie ernsthaft mit dem Biken angefangen. Schon auf einer meiner ersten Touren habe ich mein Starrbike lieber immer wieder geschoben und dafür auf Trails Spaß gehabt. Da ist aber sicher jede Frau anders. Meinst du, du kannst es einschätzen, ob sie her der Bergauf- oder der Bergabtyp ist? Danach würde ich die Tour aussuchen.
Hm, der Tipp immer bei ihr bleiben: Ich z.b. fahr lieber alleine bergauf als das Gefühl zu haben, jemand fährt wegen mir extra langsam und kann nicht so wie er will. Ich weiß, das ist mein Problem, aber das ist halt so. Dafür hat dann das Bergauffahren etwas Meditatives.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> ...
> wenn deine frau schon nicht so viel geld ausgeben will, lag ich wohl auch mit meiner interpretation, dass sie das biken nur "für den hausfrieden" oder um nicht weiter damit genervt zu werden versuchen will, richtig...



nicht unbedingt... ich spreche mal aus Erfahrung: Jahrelang war ich wirklich beratungsresistent, was Sportmachen oder gar Radfahren angeht 

Mein altes Mountainbike (damals waren nicht mal Federgabeln üblich) moderte in der Garage...

Als ich mich dann doch dazu entschlossen habe, das Radfahren nochmal "richtig" zu probieren, wollte ich natürlich auch erst mal nicht viel (wobei viel = relativ) Geld ausgeben, ich war ja gar nicht sicher, ob ich wirklich dabei bleibe! Aber ich war wirklich ein bisschen neidisch auf die schönen Touren, die tollen Ausblicke und auch aufs Radl-Kaufen  Und ich finde es sehr schön, etwas gemeinsam am Wochenende zu unternehmen, vor lauter Arbeit sieht man sich ja sonst zuhause kaum 
Mittlerweile weiß ich dass ich dabei bleibe und bin auch bereit mehr Geld zu investieren. Mittlerweile weiß ich auch, dass Sport gar nicht so übel ist, ja sogar Spinning macht mir Spaß 

Also die Idee mit dem Wochend-Trip war doch gut! Wenns ihr Spaß macht, kann sie sich ein Radl kaufen, wenn nicht, dann eben nicht


----------



## ICM2007 (12. März 2010)

@Pfadfinderin,
ich denke sie ist eher der Bergauftyp, weil das "aus dem Sattel" auch wohl vorangig trainiert wird.
Im Wiegetritt nach Musik sozusagen 



scylla schrieb:


> besser hätte ich's nicht sagen können...
> 
> @ICM2007
> ich will mich ja nicht in deine beziehung einmischen, aber wenn mein freund mich nicht ernst nehmen würde (und diese meinung dann auch noch öffentlich kundtun würde)... das würde mich mal voll an:kotz:en! da könnte ich beileibe nicht drüber lachen.
> ...



@scylla:
Sorry aber irgendwie interpretierst Du da ein wenig zu
viel, in einer subjektiven Ferndiagnose ohne mich oder meine Frau zu kennen 
und durch 


> Zitat:
> diesem mir ernsthaftem Vorhaben, möchte ich nicht verunsichert werden


rotmarkiert, mir dann auch noch, hoffentlich nur unbewußt, Ego-Machogehabe zu unterstellen, geht mir doch etwas zu weit mit den Interpretationen

Es geht hier nicht um einen Geschlechterkampf, wo ich ihr partout meine Willen aufzwingen wollte, dafür respektiere ich sie viel zu sehr. 
Sondern es geht einfach um den Versuch eine neue Gemeinsamkeit zu finden an denen beiden Freude finden. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Und sollte es nicht klappen dann ists zwar schade, aber
wird ebenso selbstverständlich respektiert.

Und noch was zu Thema "nicht ernst nehmen": selbstverständlich meinte ich nicht die normalen wichtigen Dinge im Leben , wo Menschen tolerant mit einander umgehen sollten , respektieren, zuhören, Kompromisse finden usw., sondern eher so Sachen, wo man später drüber lachen kann, oder wo es mal richtig kracht.
Was glaubts Du, was mir meine Frau und ich ihr schon gegenseitigt an den Kopf geworfen haben?
Wenn ich sie da immer ernst genommen hätte oder sie mich, dann wären wir schon vor 15 Jahren geschiedene Leute
Mein Tipp: locker bleiben und versuch mal nicht alles so ernst zu nehmen, einschließlich Dich selbst. 
Da gibts bestimmt mehr zu lachen 
Wir lachen übrigens sehr oft zusammen, weil wir manches bewußt nicht ernst nehmen und meine Frau meist so heftig  bis ihr die Tränen kommen. 
Einfach nur zuckersüß

So, das musste ich mal loswerden


----------



## LittleBoomer (12. März 2010)

....ein schönes Schlußwort....


----------



## swe68 (12. März 2010)

und wir würden uns sicher über ein paar Meinungsäußerungen der betroffenen Frau selber freuen


----------



## scylla (12. März 2010)

@ICM2007
Es liegt mir fern, dir Machogehabe vorwerfen zu wollen. Ich glaube eh nicht daran, dass es so etwas wie "männliche" oder "weibliche" Verhaltensweisen gibt. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Es kommt bei mir eben immer etwas seltsam rüber, wenn jemand andere und vor allem wildfremde Leute fragt, wie er seinen Partner zu diesem oder jenem "bringen" soll. Aber der Eindruck ist wahrscheinlich sehr persönlich eingefärbt, weil es mir selbst zutiefst zuwider wäre, wenn mein Freund sowas machen würde. Das hat was mit meinem eigenen Empfinden von Stolz und Respekt zu tun. Mag sein, dass ich in diesem Punkt etwas empfindlich bin.
Wenn deine Frau und du das anders sehen, entschuldige ich vielmals für meine Reaktion!


----------



## Deleted168745 (14. März 2010)

ohhh man ohhh man...ich wusste dass dieser Fred degenerieren wirdLiebe und Kabale im "LadiesOnly".....

Wenn jemand ein sehr persönliches Thema in einem öffentlichem Forum eröffnet..muss er auch mit sehr persönlichen Antworten rechnen...


so, nun wünsche ich dem Herren und seiner Frau viel Freude bei vielleicht anstehenden gemeinsamen Ausfahrten...und wenn nicht..fällt in China wohl wieder ein Reissack um...sry..is aber so.


----------



## Veloce (14. März 2010)

@ICM2007 

Ich würde da  mit geringem Anspruch rangehen .Der Urlaub mit Bikeverleih und geeigneten Trailangebot als Apetizer und dann wartest du einfach ob
sie Lust auf mehr entwickelt  . Wenn doch nicht hast du ihr  halt was Neues gezeigt aber bist nicht frustriert wegen zu hohen Erwartungen .


----------



## ICM2007 (14. März 2010)

@scylla: schon erledigt 

@kilkenny:


> Wenn jemand ein sehr persönliches Thema in einem öffentlichem Forum eröffnet..muss er auch mit sehr persönlichen Antworten rechnen...



Ist schon klar, treibe mich in Foren schon einige Jahre rum, deswegen weiß ich, dass sowas schnell mal unschön ausarten kann und das muss ja nicht sein.
Zerreisst die Sache an sich so 
@Veloce:


> Ich würde da  mit geringem Anspruch rangehen......................................................................................
> Wenn doch nicht hast du ihr  halt was Neues gezeigt aber bist nicht frustriert wegen zu hohen Erwartungen .



Genauso habe ichs gestern gemacht

Erst habe ist sie in Kronberg bei G-Star Outlet shoppen gewesen und da HIBIKE dort auf dem selben Gelände ist, bin ich währenddessen dorthin gegangen.
Dort wollten wir/sie uns/sich anschließend beraten und auch "vermessen" lassen und Probefahren
Leider war da alles auch ziemlich voll und kein Berater frei
Dann sagte man uns auch noch, dass wir einen Termin zum Vermessen bräuchten und das würde auch 40 kosten 
Da viel bei uns erst mal die Klappe. Das empfanden wir als Abzocke und nicht kundenfeundlich, denn z.B
bei Runnerspoint bekomme ich meine Füsse auch umsonst vermessen und darf die Probelaufen und werde beraten, wenn ich mir neue ASICS kaufen möchte.

Als gutes Serviceangebot empfinde ich das nicht.
Aber wie dem auch sei. Sie meinte nur, da müsste man dann halt wann anders, oder wo anders erneut gucken

Noch ist nicht aller Tage Abend und ich nehms eben wie´s kommt Nach euren Ratschläge gehe ich die Sache viel entspannter an. 
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (15. März 2010)

*Have Fun! *


----------



## swe68 (15. März 2010)

icm2007, wenn du einen netten Fahrradhändler im Rhein-Main Gebiet suchst, kann ich Dir meinen in Hofheim empfehlen. Internetadresse, etc. auf Anfrage (wg. Werbung).


----------



## lara79 (15. März 2010)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich kein Witzthema



Bist Du sicher? Frag Deine Frau doch mal, ob sie Lust aufs Biken draußen hat. Ansonsten kann sie sich ja auch selbst fragen  Die möglichen Antworten lauten: ja, nein, vielleicht (heißt auch nein). Und das Tollste: Über jede Antwortvariante kann man ewig diskutieren, gemeinsam, mit anderen und mit sich allein. Nichts zu danken


----------

